# How do you make Queen scent?



## augustus (Mar 25, 2014)

I read somewhere on this forum about pinching a queen and dropping her into a little bit of vodka or something. Is this just one queen or multiple queens?

How long should she be in the alcahol before using as a lure? I also plan to use the lemon grass oil but thought this would help attract a swarm two fold.

Thank you and I'm a first year Beekeeper waiting on my equipment from the supplier which seems to be delivered by I guess a donkey and cart because its been 2 weeks already


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## senilking (Mar 8, 2014)

augustus said:


> Thank you and I'm a first year Beekeeper waiting on my equipment from the supplier which seems to be delivered by I guess a donkey and cart because its been 2 weeks already


Probably because yje donkey keeps getting spooked. They should have read this thread -- http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?295027-I-thought-I-d-seen-it-all


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> How long should she be in the alcahol before using as a lure? 

More on this here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm#baithives
(look for the references to QMP)


Using the donkey & cart for package delivery is a new technique for avoiding all the capital investment required for ethanol production. Instead of feeding corn to an expensive digester/still to make ethanol, the new (lower investment cost) process just feeds the corn directly to the donkey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No need to pinch her. Just drop her in a jar of alcohol. Any of the common kinds will do. Isopropyl, methyl, ethyl. Vodka probably would work, but I'd rather have everclear (180 proof). Mine are just in isopropyl. It is my queen retirement home...


----------



## augustus (Mar 25, 2014)

Lots of thanks for youre responses. Super bad connection here. I'm way out in the boondocks. Bought 2 hives worth if equipment. Dad set a swarm trap today just a tiny small box on a corner post 4 ft high and I got a swarm with LGO. It was 1x4 lumber by about 3 feet wide. I was surprised. Anyhow I dumped them into my 10 frame med. Box. Hope they stay.

This was litterally about 3 hours. Maybe location???


----------



## augustus (Mar 25, 2014)

Found out it was the delivery guys taking soo long not the supplier.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> No need to pinch her. Just drop her in a jar of alcohol. Any of the common kinds will do. Isopropyl, methyl, ethyl. Vodka probably would work, but I'd rather have everclear (180 proof). Mine are just in isopropyl. It is my queen retirement home...


Michael - If I spent the money for everclear i'm afraid the queens would never get a drop. lol


----------



## augustus (Mar 25, 2014)

What was so interesting is this was just a 1x4 frame at around 3 ft square about 5 ft tall. They movrd in within 3 hours. I think maybe lication I don't know. Dumped them imto my box late tonight. Will take pics.


----------

